# How many flies per juvenile frog?



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I have some galacs that I will be recieving from BJ.com in a couple of days, and I recieved my fly culture from Ed's. I started two new cultures with the flies in 2 new cups. The culture I recieved was about 3 1/2 weeks old already. My main question is... how many flies would be appropriate for an everyday feeding for 1 froglet, or 4 froglets? I have read many different views of this, including one saying to feed very little, to let the frogs know how to hunt for food. Input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

You're going to get a lot of different views on this... there's no hard and fast number, but in MY opinion, it's basically impossible to overfeed a growing frog (I've never heard of a froglet becoming fat before it became full-grown, unlike human children. If they are eating, they are hungry, and it's good to keep em feeding). I know of several prominent breeders who basically keep their frogs "surrounded" by fruit flies all the time. A disadvantage of supplying fruit flies consistently is that the dusted supplements will wear off over time, so I think it is good to have "spikes" in the numbers of flies in the cage, to make sure that the froglets are catching dusted flies at least a good portion of the time... It is sort of a tricky balance to strike, and you'll get a feel after awhile for how much your froglets will eat. 

I do not think the person who told you to feed little to "allow them to learn to hunt" was in accord with the majority of the hobbyists and breeders. These frogs are born killers of small insects; they don't need to learn.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Just a comment on the overfeeding topic... you can stress a young frog with ffs climbing all over it. Just have to be careful with a new frog in a new home and stress.

A good rule is to dump in some ffs and then if there are some left the next day back off a little. Over time you will find a balance. Unless you are an extreme over feeder like myself... Such a bad habbit to get out of.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll second what Kyle said. Feed heavily the first day when introduced into the new home, and then see how many are left the next day. If there are none, feed again, but just a little more. See how long it takes until there are left over flies the following day. Then, you just cut back a little bit from the day before that, and you're good!


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

I agree with both of the above statements; my earlier post was basically just to illustrate that a) overfeeding (absent stress issues) is difficult to achieve when the frogs are still growing and b) I know successful breeders who do keep fruitflies in their frog's cages at all times. Anyway, feed em a lot without swamping em, is my froglet policy.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

The short answer. 
(25) make sure you dust every feeding
Dave


----------

